# Hobbiest/Woodworkers Do You have any masks?



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I just cleaned out my shop of a dozen or so filter masks. I also had a fancier "breathable" device type mask???Â  I also had a Face Shield.Â 
Â 
I brought them all up to Methodist Hospital here. They haveÂ a "drive thru" near the Emergency Entrance so I didn't even have to get out of my car. I just called one of the attendants over and he took my bag of stuff.

You might consider checking your shop and see if you have any similar items that you wouldÂ like to donate.
richg99


----------



## Mouse52 (Jun 15, 2015)

I had two bags of 20 that I gave to my neighbor whose daughter is an ER Doctor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

